# Replacing a 30" Electric Drop-in Range



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

if you have a full service dealer[not chain] in your area they may be able to help..it happens a lot with built in appl..if i were you i'd have it pro' cut to 30" that way you could put whatever you want in there and when you replace it next time-no big deal.


----------



## SLC3271 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Replacing a 30" Electric drop-in Range*

Thanks so much for the advice Jacques. That is my feeling as well. I was just not sure how feasible it would be to cut-out a portion of the granite countertop without damaging the granite or its appearance.

Thanks again.

Steve


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Steve,
A good granite fabrication shop should be able to do that without too much trouble. Most of the jobs I have had done, the granite people would normally cut out the stove hole one the jobsite with the granite in position. They would use a 4" angle grinder with a diamond blade while a second guy holds a shop vac hose along side the grinder to minimize the dust. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## SLC3271 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Mike. I will try contacting the people that cut and installed my granite countertops. Sounds like they should not how to do this.

Thanks again.


----------



## Robertsdaughter (Jun 11, 2014)

I have the same problem replacing a 12 yr old Frigidaire Gallery slide in which took a 29" cut out. Have found it impossible to get a granite cutter to enlarge the cut out to 30". Somewhere I read that some oven manufacturers have Optional thinner sides available to solve this problem. Anybody know which manufacturers can do this? I am in Canada so need something CSA approved.


----------

